# Researchers Identify Molecular Aberration in IBS Patients



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

FYIResearchers Identify Molecular Aberration in IBS Patientshttp://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/462973.../7002/7002/7001 /-1[/URL]"Oct. 15, 2003 (Baltimore) ï¿½ Significant alterations in serotonin signaling exist in the gastrointestinal tracts of IBS patients that do not appear in patients without IBS, according to new research. "


----------

